# hottest Luvabull?



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

here

Dasha:
 
Danyel:








Lisa:








Kafi:








Catherine:








Marianne:








Catherine:








Teresa:








Erin:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

I picked Marianne



> Wanting to be a part of something like the Luvabulls has always been a dream of mine. As a Bulls fan, not only would I love to watch the game but I would always make a point to watch the girls on the sidelines dance their hearts out. They had so much energy and looked like they were having the time of their lives. I always told myself, “Man, I would LOVE to do that!” I just never thought I would have the opportunity to do so. Now that it is my second year on the team, I have learned so much about myself, have had so many great experiences and met many wonderful people that I just feel blessed to have this be a part of my life.


:drool:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

is the one that became miss illinois no longer there?


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Thank you for reminding me that we have the ugliest cheerleaders in the NBA.

I'm gonna go with Teresa if anyone, but her arms are huge.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

garnett said:


> Thank you for reminding me that we have the ugliest cheerleaders in the NBA.
> 
> I'm gonna go with Teresa if anyone, but her arms are huge.


:rofl2: yeah a few of them are just horrid. I do like the one I picked though. Kafi has bee stings if you know what I mean. I like a girl with a rack.


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

My somewhat amusing Bulls story.

My wife always called the luvabulls the skankabulls and would just get generally annoyed at cheerleaders on the whole.

She then found out one of her friends' sister was a luvabull (Erika), and now only rips on them if Erika isn't dancing that night at the game (and has to comment consistently that her friend is much hotter than Erika and should be the luvabull instead).


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

dougthonus said:


> My somewhat amusing Bulls story.
> 
> My wife always called the luvabulls the skankabulls and would just get generally annoyed at cheerleaders on the whole.
> 
> She then found out one of her friends' sister was a luvabull (Erika), and now only rips on them if Erika isn't dancing that night at the game (and has to comment consistently that her friend is much hotter than Erika and should be the luvabull instead).


Hahaha awesome. Is Erika hot? :angel:


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

erika


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

F.A.B said:


> erika


Aw man why can't she have a blog. She's the best one.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

i dont even care if they have a blog

i know they are gonna be fake on them anyways so...


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

F.A.B said:


> erika


She looks like a man.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

garnett said:


> She looks like a man.



Jerk


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

F.A.B said:


> is the one that became miss illinois no longer there?


That's Shanon...I actually went to school with her at DePaul, and a good friend of mine dated her for a couple years. I thought she is still there. I'll add that she was always genuinely nice and VERY smart. Like 4.0 GPA, student government, type of smart.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

yodurk said:


> That's Shanon...I actually went to school with her at DePaul, and a good friend of mine dated her for a couple years. I thought she is still there. I'll add that she was always genuinely nice and VERY smart. Like 4.0 GPA, student government, type of smart.


:yes: very nice


----------



## thaKEAF (Mar 8, 2004)

Damn each one of those *****es look busted. :hurl:


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

thaKEAF said:


> Damn each one of those *****es look busted. :hurl:


hahahaha ouch :raised_ey


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

thaKEAF said:


> Damn each one of those *****es look busted. :hurl:


I like Jessica off of your Grizzlies' team...


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

Marianne, Dasha and just because she's blonde, Erin. 

Erika does kinda look like a dude. Not my type at all. In general, cheerleaders are dogs and just kinda annoying. There are a few hot ones, but as a rule 3/4 of them are mutts.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

DaBabyBullz said:


> Marianne, Dasha and just because she's blonde, Erin.
> 
> Erika does kinda look like a dude. Not my type at all. In general, cheerleaders are dogs and just kinda annoying. There are a few hot ones, but as a rule 3/4 of them are mutts.


Wow harsh, but true, lol


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

garnett said:


> Thank you for reminding me that we have the ugliest cheerleaders in the NBA.


Dear god in heaven, what the hell is wrong with Chicago? Is it that difficult to find attractive women there?


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

> Hahaha awesome. Is Erika hot?


Consider my experience with her:

My kids are in the same mom's club group as her nephew's kids, so I've seen her at birthday parties for her nephew twice. She didn't particularly stand out, but I doubt she was going to a 3 year old or 4 year old birthday with the intention of looking really hot. I haven't really spoken to her other than just saying 'Hi' once or twice because the parties are always pretty crowded, and they tend to separate into 2 groups "mom's club people" and "family", and so I can't really say much about her as i'm in the other group.

That group of people seems like it's disbanding this summer, so I probably won't get a chance to see her again if I were to guess. Maybe one more run of birthday parties this summer.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

ehmunro said:


> Dear god in heaven, what the hell is wrong with Chicago? Is it that difficult to find attractive women there?


No it's really not. Looks like both the Bulls and the Luvabulls need a revamp of the "roster". :whistling:


----------



## dougthonus (Jul 18, 2006)

They might do better if the Luvabulls basically did not work for free as well.

They make $50 a game, don't get paid for practice, and don't even get free parking.


----------



## O2K (Nov 19, 2002)

the bulls have the worst cheerleaders ever. wow.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

dougthonus said:


> They might do better if the Luvabulls basically did not work for free as well.
> 
> They make $50 a game, don't get paid for practice, and don't even get free parking.


Yeah that's pretty ridiculous. Given the amount of money the players make, and tickets cost, they could pay them more than that and field a group of hot blondies like real cheerleaders should be.


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

liekomgj4ck said:


> Aw man why can't she have a blog. She's the best one.



Gross...........We by far have the worst cheerleaders ever.

They should be called the Nastibulls.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

The regretabulls...


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

How about...

No go. - KJ


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

garnett said:


> She looks like a man.


I think you meant _ladyboy_


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Go Clippers!
<a href="http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/?action=view&current=clippers.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa75/psychoskier614/clippers.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------

